# V festival



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all....just after some info on the V festival event. My daughter is going for the first time with friends and it's my job to pick them up on Saturday night!!:doublesho so can anyon tell me if there is just one pick up point or several dotted around the park. Can't see this being a fun thing to do what with thousands of teenagers searching for there parents car in the dark !!
Any info would be great...cheers a Buck


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry cant help, however cant help thinking you are right about it not being fun.
Remember collecting ours and some friends from the Winter Gardens in Blackpool and that holds a fraction of the capacity of V Fest.
Good Luck.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Teenagers searching for their parents? I think they'll be avoiding you..:lol:

Camping is half the fun of a festival. The vast majority of people camp over rather than go home.

I've always found that any festival always has a site map detailing where is where. Sometimes it'll be on the website, other times it'll be on the stuff they give you in the festival.

I can see this as Weston Park in 2014. I wouldn't imagine it'll have changed too much.

The instructions for drop off point are still the A5.










Drop off points are always a trek.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies lads ...will print that map off Kerr ...much appreciated.


----------

